# Over estimated



## Bradman (5 mo ago)

I just finished installing a Gree mini split in my home. I did everything except actually connect line set hoses. All hvac specialist needed to do Torque nuts on line set. Then pressure test and top off refrigerant. And for this I was told an estimate of $600-$1000. Maybe an hour or two of work. No parts. Except 5 oz of Freon.


----------

